
Meet the Man Google Hired to Make AI a Reality - kercker
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/01/geoffrey-hinton-deep-learning/
======
redknight666
Hinton to Google, Yann Lecun to Facebook, the game is on :)

~~~
JamesArgo
AI has always terrified me.

